# expressão "da cor do pecado" em inglês



## prankstare

Como que fica a expressão "da cor do pecado" em inglês?

Alguém sabe?


----------



## guihenning

Não conheço equivalente; talvez não haja. A depender do contexto, traduzir literalmente pode funcionar.
A novela brasileira homônima foi traduzida como "_Shades of sin_", que me parece uma boa tradução, embora não pareça funcionar tão, tão bem para tons de pele, como a expressão original sugere.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Estamos a falar de um título de uma novela, um nome escolhido para um determinado contexto, ou seja, não se trata de uma expressão antes existente, espero não estar enganado, mas se for o caso cá estarei para falar disso.
A única coisa que posso recomendar é uma tradução literal, ou, no mínimo, com alguma nuance à mistura.
A sugestão do guihenning é uma boa sugestão, ou então, a literal: The same color/colour as sin.
The color/colour of sin, é "A cor do pecado", e não "Da mesma cor que o pecado".
Há uma nuance entre "a cor do..." e "da mesma cor que...".
O que temos é pouco para ser mais explorado.


----------



## Ari RT

Acompanho os dois. A expressão é auto-explicativa.
Com mais contexto, poderíamos aprofundar a questão, inclusive buscando uma forma culturalmente atualizada. Por que a pessoa (aplica-se a uma pessoa, ou não?) tem a a cor do pecado? O que se está associando a pecado? A morenice? Qual pecado? Lascívia, talvez?
A novela eu não sei de quando é, mas o samba "da cor do pecado", onde provavelmente a novela buscou a referência artístico-cultural, foi gravado por Sílvio Caldas em 1939 (*), junto com a também excelente canção "deusa da minha rua" (recomendo uma busca). O samba é bastante conhecido no Brasil, foi regravado por cantores de renome ao longo das décadas e se refere de forma bastante explícita aos encantos de uma musa. Abre com "esse corpo moreno, cheiroso e gostoso que você tem é um corpo delgado da cor do pecado que faz tão bem". E passa pelo beijo molhado escandalizado... porque se revela a maldade da raça... esse cheiro de mato...
Em resumo, se for o caso de referir-se ao samba ou à novela, em seus contextos histórico-culturais, sugiro a tradução literal. Se, por outro lado, busca-se uma imagem para ser associada a uma pessoa real e atual, merece maior consideração. O que a referência cultural sugere é que pessoas morenas sejam objeto preferencial da lascívia.
Para fugir da conotação racial, o Inglês tem o adjetivo 'tanned'. Talvez por aí haja uma saída. "Tanned so as to make me sin in my thoughts"?

(*) "Bolachão" de 78 rpm. Alguém aí teve em casa uma daquelas 'vitrolas' (também 'sonatas') com chave para mudar a rotação do disco?


----------



## Archimec

The color that fits the sin (?)


----------



## Archimec

variante do #5: 
the color that matches the sin (?)


----------



## guihenning

Parece que o problema não é linguístico, mas cultural. Fazer associação da cor de alguém ao pecado é traço típico da colonização luso-cristã, costume que não parece mais subsistir em Portugal, mas que ainda é relativamente comum no Brasil.
Na anglofonia não é lá muito comum fazer associações com a cor de pele de alguém, muito menos, parece-me, com 'pecado', ainda que a 'expressão' brasileira tenha conotação positiva (veja-se a música citada pelo @Ari RT e que era também o tema de abertura da novela — que é de 2004). Contudo, como a noção de pecado é praticamente universal no Ocidente, usar expressões que beiram o literal pode funcionar "_he/she's tanned with shades of sin_", por exemplo… Mas não me parece que a recepção dum anglófono vá ser a mesma que terá um brasileiro. Aqui na Suíça, o dito paraíso do chocolate ao leite, pessoas morenas e negras são geralmente associadas ao chocolate, ainda que não seja uma comparação muito corrente, pelo que pode ser ofensiva a quem a recebe. Outra sociedade, outro objeto de comparação. Creio que se transpusesse a expressão beirando a literalidade em alemão conseguiria ser compreendido, mas para causar exatamente a mesma reação talvez tivesse de usar expressão diferente. O mesmo problema parece existir em inglês.


----------



## Ari RT

guihenning said:


> ainda que a 'expressão' brasileira tenha conotação positiva


Acho que podemos dizer que 'tinha' conotação positiva. A letra foi escrita com intenção laudatória em um tempo no qual era elogio para a mulher ser vista como 'objeto do pecado'. Consigo imaginar alguém classificando - naquele então - a letra como 'brejeirice'. Hoje causaria repúdio. Nem duvido que alguém se tenha incomodado na época, mas não havia clima cultural para levantar a fervura dessa discussão. Hoje haveria. Não fosse a música já um clássico e regravada por artistas cujas credibilidades a abonam, seria caso de 'cancelamento' certo.


----------



## guihenning

Ari RT said:


> Acho que podemos dizer que 'tinha' conotação positiva.


Desculpe. Por '_tenha conotação positiva_' quis dizer que quem faz juízo de valor comparando a cor de alguém ao pecado (termo majoritariamente negativo) fá-lo com 'boas intenções', isto é, não é uma observação jocosa.
No mais estou de acordo. É que, como cultura, nos é relativamente normal que o tom de pele ocupe espaço central na literatura, na música, no quotidiano… desde a gênese da literatura brasileira é um tema recorrente, por exemplo; razão pela qual, presumo, tais comparações sempre tenham ocorrido amiúde. Na anglofonia, por outro lado, não é tema central e por isso acho que encontrar uma expressão que se encaixe nos mesmíssimos moldes da nossa seja difícil.


----------



## Ari RT

Concordo. Além disso, a palavra _sin_ em EN me parece mais pesada que pecado em PT. Por aqui há pecadilhos, não ter assistido àquela peça foi um pecado, esse doce é tão bom que deve até ser pecado, "que pecado!" é sinônimo de "que pena!", esses argumentos pecam pelo excesso. Talvez seja falta de exposição à lingua, de minha parte, mas não vejo o conceito de _sin_ nessas expressões. 
Essa diferença entre os conceitos acionados nas mentes dos lusófonos e anglófonos pelas palavras respectivas pode explicar ao anglófono que 'pecado' na canção signifique 'desejo', admiração. A cor da moça não faz com alguém peque objetivamente, desperta desejo. Se eu escrever _sin_ em EN, corro o risco de significar que o mero desejo leve a alma imortal do poeta ao inferno.


----------



## Vanda

Sem dizer que ''não existe pecado do lado de baixo do Equador''.


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> Sem dizer que ''não existe pecado do lado de baixo do Equador''.


Era a perspectiva até bem pouco tempo. E eu moro em uma cidade que há tão somente 10 anos era destino de turismo sexual. Vinham em voos ‘charter’, imagine só. Um avião inteirinho só de turistas sexuais, atraídos pela ‘fama’ da cidade de dispor de meninas bem novinhas. Sexo com as crianças do lado selvagem do planeta é OK.
Não sei se o "negócio" ainda prospera. Saiu da mídia. Espero que por ter-se tornado inviável.


----------



## Ari RT

guihenning said:


> É que, como cultura, nos é relativamente normal que o tom de pele ocupe espaço central na literatura, na música, no quotidiano… desde a gênese da literatura brasileira é um tema recorrente, por exemplo; razão pela qual, presumo, tais comparações sempre tenham ocorrido amiúde.


Esse é um assunto que me incomoda. Não tanto a diferença de significações entre culturas, mas dentro da nossa mesma ao longo do tempo.
Quando morre a última corujinha-da-pinta-amarela-triangular-no-terço-distal-do primeiro-dedo-da-garra-esquerda é uma tragédia, e isso não é ironia, é uma tragédia mesmo, porque é algo que nossa tecnologia não pode reverter. Quem quiser ver (ou estudar) uma dessas tem ali uns desenhos até bem razoáveis feitos por um tal Linnaeus em mil setecentos e tanto. Na grande teia da Vida, somos uma doideira rematada, seres vivos sencientes e mais, capazes de abstração e mais, capazes até de tentar explicar a Vida. E o que fizemos com esse poder todo foi permitir que se _alterasse de forma definitiva a coisa que nos contém, da qual somos parte inseparável._ Baita tiro no pé.
Quando ‘cancelamos’ ou de alguma forma diminuímos ou alteramos a significância de uma ‘feature’ cultural também. Não importa o motivo, censura em tempos de ditadura, correção política, interesse comercial, não faz diferença. O artista que deixa de executar uma determinada música em seus shows tem até razão, ele vende isso e não quer afrontar seu público. Mas é uma gravura de Linnaeus que se perde. Eu indivíduo sou como sou porque cresci em um dado entorno cultural. Olhar agora, com os valores de hoje, e achar que determinado produto cultural não serve mais é... permitir que se _altere de forma definitiva a coisa que nos contém, da qual somos parte inseparável._
Vamos ver até onde a Vanda segura o escorregamento na direção do off topic.


----------



## prankstare

Opa galera, obrigado pelas sugestões!

Então, o contexto que imaginei sobre a expressão é sobre a cor morena da pele da mulher brasileira mesmo, mas é claro que não considero isso negativo, inferior ou menos atraente. Muito pelo contrário. Então não tem conotação de ordem racista não. É bem bonita essa mistura!

Tipo, eu nem sabia que existia uma novela brasileira com esse título. Quando penso sobre "da cor do pecado", associo com lembranças vagas e latentes da mulher do Rio de Janeiro? Algo desse tipo. Tipo está bem latente na minha memória mesmo, quase que inconsciente, talvez influenciado por várias letras de música referindo a beleza da mulher brasileira e o calor do Rio de Janeiro, junto com algum filme antigo que se passava no Rio, ou sei lá. Essa é a imagem que formei sobre a cultura do Brasil em geral (sob o viés do gringo).

Tipo eu nunca ouvi alguém dizer "the color of sin" ou "shades of sin" etc, mas devo confessar que não sou tão bom em inglês quanto aos colegas de fórum aqui. Me baseio apenas em listening através de filmes e vídeos de gente que tem o inglês como língua nativa mesmo.

Mas então, tipo não precisa ser necessariamente uma expressão referindo exatamente e especificamente sobre a cor da pele morena da mulher brasileira, mas poderia ser algum outro tipo de expressão em inglês associando mulher, sexo e o pecado.

Alguém já ouviu alguma coisa assim?


----------



## Procol Harum

prankstare said:


> Opa galera, obrigado pelas sugestões!
> 
> Então, o contexto que imaginei sobre a expressão é sobre a cor morena da pele da mulher brasileira mesmo, mas é claro que não considero isso negativo, inferior ou menos atraente. Muito pelo contrário. Então não tem conotação de ordem racista não. É bem bonita essa mistura!
> 
> Tipo, eu nem sabia que existia uma novela brasileira com esse título. Quando penso sobre "da cor do pecado", associo com lembranças vagas e latentes da mulher do Rio de Janeiro? Algo desse tipo. Tipo está bem latente na minha memória mesmo, quase que inconsciente, talvez influenciado por várias letras de música referindo a beleza da mulher brasileira e o calor do Rio de Janeiro, junto com algum filme antigo que se passava no Rio, ou sei lá. Essa é a imagem que formei sobre a cultura do Brasil em geral (sob o viés do gringo).
> 
> Tipo eu nunca ouvi alguém dizer "the color of sin" ou "shades of sin" etc, mas devo confessar que não sou tão bom em inglês quanto aos colegas de fórum aqui. Me baseio apenas em listening através de filmes e vídeos de gente que tem o inglês como língua nativa mesmo.
> 
> Mas então, tipo não precisa ser necessariamente uma expressão referindo exatamente e especificamente sobre a cor da pele morena da mulher brasileira, mas poderia ser algum outro tipo de expressão em inglês associando mulher, sexo e o pecado.
> 
> Alguém já ouviu alguma coisa assim?


Of the lust's colour...


----------



## prankstare

Procol Harum said:


> Of the lust's colour...



Obrigado pela sugestão. Porém nunca ouvi alguém falar "of the lust's color".

Repentinamente lembro de um trecho da música do Radiohead que diz: "(...) your skin makes me cry".

Será que tem conotação erótica?



> Lyrics:
> 
> When you were here before
> Couldn't look you in the eye
> You're just like an angel
> Your skin makes me cry
> You float like a feather
> In a beautiful world
> I wish I was special
> You're so fuckin' special
> 
> But I'm a creep
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> 
> I don't care if it hurts
> I wanna have control
> I want a perfect body
> I want a perfect soul
> I want you to notice
> When I'm not around
> So fuckin' special
> I wish I was special
> 
> She's running out the door (run)
> She's running out
> She run, run, run, run,
> Run...
> 
> Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so fuckin' special
> I wish I was special
> 
> But I'm a creep
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> I don't belong here


----------



## Donn

Acho que não há tradução, por motivos mencionado por Guihenning.  Por mim nem é completamente evidente que vocês entendem com certeza exatamente o que significa em português, mas pelo inglês há dois problemas.

"Sin" é simplesmente uma noção de pouco interesso no mundo inglês falante.  Existem ainda cristãs naturalmente que pensam muito neste assunto, mas ausenta se da fala popular, senão em forma um pouco irónica.
Se em verdade refere ao cor da pele, não há qualquer entendimento que mulheres de uma cor seria mais eróticas que de outra cor.  Naturalmente todos não concordam no assunto, mas em geral.
Claro que seria possível usar uma frase parecida num contexto literária, mas aqui será sem sentido bem claro, que portanto será a "exceção que prova a regra."


----------



## prankstare

Donn said:


> Acho que não há tradução, por motivos mencionado por Guihenning.  Por mim nem é completamente evidente que vocês entendem com certeza exatamente o que significa em português, mas pelo inglês há dois problemas.
> 
> "Sin" é simplesmente uma noção de pouco interesso no mundo inglês falante.  Existem ainda cristãs naturalmente que pensam muito neste assunto, mas ausenta se da fala popular, senão em forma um pouco irónica.
> Se em verdade refere ao cor da pele, não há qualquer entendimento que mulheres de uma cor seria mais eróticas que de outra cor.  Naturalmente todos não concordam no assunto, mas em geral.
> Claro que seria possível usar uma frase parecida num contexto literária, mas aqui será sem sentido bem claro, que portanto será a "exceção que prova a regra."



Obrigado Donn pela contribuição.

Parece que você é americano mesmo, ou pelo menos fala inglês como língua nativa.

Realmente. Não estou interessado exatamente em especificar a cor da pela, mas sim ouvir qualquer gíria ou expressão em inglês que tenha conotação sensual ou erótica em referência a beleza da mulher, já que eu pessoalmente não consigo me recordar de ter ouvido 1 só gíria/expressão sendo dita em filmes, músicas, vídeos etc (apenas as mais vulgares é claro, o que não vem ao caso da minha investigação aqui).

Novamente, obrigado!


----------



## Ari RT

¿sunkissed?


----------



## prankstare

Ari RT said:


> ¿sunkissed?



O que é isso?

Beijado pelo sol?

EDIT: ah achei uma definição aqui.



> used to describe a place that receives a lot of sun, or a person whose appearance is attractive because they have recently been in the sun.


----------



## mglenadel

Sem prestar tanta atenção à cor da pele (que tem uma conotação forte no Brasil, por uma questão de objetificação), e se atendo ao conceito principal, existe em inglês “made for sin”, que passa a ideia de que a pessoa seja sensual e sexualmente desejável.


----------



## prankstare

mglenadel said:


> Sem prestar tanta atenção à cor da pele (que tem uma conotação forte no Brasil, por uma questão de objetificação), e se atendo ao conceito principal, existe em inglês “made for sin”, que passa a ideia de que a pessoa seja sensual e sexualmente desejável.



Legal, nunca ouvi isso antes.

Poderia no entanto nos oferecer uma frase onde "made for sin" funciona?

Por exemplo, a sentença abaixo soa natural?

"Angelina Jolie is beautiful and sexy. Her body was made for sin."


----------



## Mário Adélio

prankstare said:


> "Angelina Jolie is beautiful and sexy. Her body was made for sin."


Dito desta forma, não sei se consegue o efeito que pretende.
Tira um certo valor à pessoa, enquanto ser humano e, na minha opinião, torna-a mais em objecto [sexual].
Ao passo que, e acompanhando a opinião de mglenadel (em #21) se usar, por exemplo: _She was made for sin, _penso que funcionará melhor, uma vez que falamos dela e não do seu corpo, daí o meu "desacordo".
No entanto, não deixo de pensar que poderá existir alguma ambiguidade sem o devido contexto.


----------



## prankstare

Mário Adélio said:


> Dito desta forma, não sei se consegue o efeito que pretende.
> Tira um certo valor à pessoa, enquanto ser humano e, na minha opinião, torna-a mais em objecto [sexual].
> Ao passo que, e acompanhando a opinião de mglenadel (em #21) se usar, por exemplo: _She was made for sin, _penso que funcionará melhor, uma vez que falamos dela e não do seu corpo, daí o meu "desacordo".
> No entanto, não deixo de pensar que poderá existir alguma ambiguidade sem o devido contexto.



Okay, obrigado pela contribuição.

É que eu queria especificar exatamente a parte da pessoa que "foi feita para o pecado", ou seja seu corpo, dando uma ênfase para seu corpo e não sua pessoa como um todo.

Mas sei lá é difícil mesmo, hehe.


----------

